# Help Please: I'm appyling as an EMT-B for the FIRST time.  ADVICE?



## basic (Jan 7, 2008)

Alright, here's my story.  First of all, I am new to these forums, so hello everyone .  And second, tomorrow I am turning in my first application as an EMT-Basic. 

I just finished everything I needed to get done and will drop off the paperwork tomorrow.  Then... wait for a call and hopefully get an interview.  

What advice can anyone of you give me on how I should go about things from here on out, starting from where I just described I am.  Including how to dress, respond, etc. if I get an interview AND what to do if I don't get a call.

How do I get them to remember me tomorrow when I drop off my application?  And make a good enough impression that they'll call me?

Thanks for reading, if you've got anything for me I would love to hear it 

-Steven


----------



## mdtaylor (Jan 7, 2008)

Dress professionally.
Talk professionally.
Make eye contact.
Use the interviewers name.
Mind your manners.
And above all, display confidence but realize you have a lot to learn.

They need a week to evaluate your application before you call them back. You're not the only applicant.

Using the interviewers name when speaking to them is the best way to get remembered. Ask questions prefaced by Mr. XXXX or Mrs. XXXX. Don't use first names until they offer, and then not until after a bit.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 7, 2008)

I agree with the dress professional comment. Professional dress being a collared shirt, slacks, coat, and a tie with conservative colors. 

Since you are turning in an application by hand, I would suggest including a simple resume with your application. It can simply be a statement of purpose, education, work experience, additional training, extracirricular, assuming that you have something to add beyond what was required by the application.


----------



## basic (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks guys, what I've got to turn in is a portfolio with my resume, then the app., followed by ALL of the required licenses, certs., med. history, etc.  

I was thinking about wearing my dress shoes, slacks, my white collared button up long sleeve shirt, with a black tie and a nice black leather jacket (seeing as how it is cold outside and i dont want to wear a hoody or anything like that)


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jan 7, 2008)

basic said:


> (seeing as how it is cold outside and i dont want to wear a hoody or anything like that)


 
You'd be amazed how many people would, then wonder why they didn't get a callback.


----------



## basic (Jan 7, 2008)

lol really?


so... I dropped off my application and talked to the VP of the company, she was cool and gave me a good vibe, liked my portfolio with my resume and app. so we'll see how it goes.  

but feel free to continue to post advice for me in here   especially if I get an interview!!!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jan 7, 2008)

basic said:


> lol really?
> 
> 
> so... I dropped off my application and talked to the VP of the company, she was cool and gave me a good vibe, liked my portfolio with my resume and app. so we'll see how it goes.
> ...



I would formally write a personal note of thanks for the interview to the V.P., even if you are not hired. This will make a lasting impression, and if there is another position, they may remember you .. Be special, than the usual! 

Good luck!

R/r 911


----------



## piranah (Jan 29, 2008)

truthfully I'm a damn good interviewee i always wear a tie, button up, nice hair(haircut) nice shoes...the most important part is be professional (you are one) and confident. give a good firm handshake with a stern look in the eye. try and connect on a personal level (if permitted by the situation). Make them like you....and again its all about professionalism, professionalism, and o ya professionalism.....good luck


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 30, 2008)

basic said:


> lol really?
> 
> 
> so... I dropped off my application and talked to the VP of the company, she was cool and gave me a good vibe, liked my portfolio with my resume and app. so we'll see how it goes.
> ...



Research what you can about the company.  Know their response area, who their MPD is, what sort of systems they roll.  That way, during an interview you can show the interviewer by the questions you ask and the replies you give that you cared enough to do some work on your own, researching the company.


----------



## AZFF/EMT (Jan 30, 2008)

Keep trying stay positive nd meet as many people in the profession as possible. Who you know goes a long way. I got my first emt-b job about 2 months after getting my cert. I only wanted part time work because I was in a fire academy with a job awaiting me after completion of the academy. 

Southwest ambulance wouldn't call me back and basically doesn't hire part-time emt's out here (later found out about a company called medcare who contracts thru SW who does hire all part-timers), hospitals all wanted experience for tech positions, which left PMT ambulance and it's various ambo companies they own (comtrans, american, ect) I did the online interest card about 5 times before I got a call. Turns out it was good I was persistent because the company has 2 other guys who work in the office side with the exact same name as me and the hiring people thought that they were messing with them so finally I got a call to see if it was a real applicant. Then I got hired right away. Worked part-time for three months and still work shifts once or twice a month now. But the experience, even though at times boring helped me a lot in my current fire department job. 


Keep trying. Someone will take a hance and when they do larn everything you can. If yu can find part time work in an ER the opportunity to gain huge BLS experience is there. But nothing beats Fire/ems work.


----------



## AZFF/EMT (Jan 30, 2008)

edit.. Nothing in my mind beats fire/ems work. I love it, some people will like the critical care transport work or even inter-facility stuff. Just not me, you do see a lot of stuff you won't see in the ems setting like advanced disease process, vents, ect. To me however it is not nearly as exciting.


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Feb 6, 2008)

which company did you apply with?


----------



## So. IL Medic (Feb 6, 2008)

Great advice, writing a note. Helps keep the application on the top of the stack.


----------



## basic (Feb 6, 2008)

TheMowingMonk said:


> which company did you apply with?



I applied with Medic Ambulance in Vallejo


----------



## basic (Feb 6, 2008)

thanks for all of the info everyone, I called them today and the VP says they're having a manager's meeting tomorrow to see if they are going to hire this month and run their EMT Academy... she says I will hear from her by Monday...  
:blush:  I'm hoping for the best!  But I'm going to start filling out a few more apps.


----------



## Topher38 (Feb 8, 2008)

Way to stay ontop of it and not get built up on that one application. Good YOB!


----------



## Dominion (Feb 14, 2008)

I have my first interview in awhile tomorrow.  I got my cert back in 2006 (September) and just haven't had an employment chance since I obtained it.

I did have an interview last July but I had to turn it down due to another issue.

When I went on that interview I wore a polo styled shirt with 3 buttons around the neck.  Down the sides under my arms were just single white stripes.  It wasn't flashy and appears 'dress casual'.  On short notice I'm afraid I won't be able to pick up a shirt/tie on time and get a haircut.  I just recieved notice of this interview today.  The good news is when I wore that shirt last time I got invited back for testing, secondary interview, and finally a practical exam (which is when I had to decline the position).

Should I be safe and wear that shirt or 'bust my butt' and try to get a shirt, tie and belt.  I don't really have many nice clothes, I normally get jobs with this style of shirt.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 14, 2008)

I'd try to go as formal as possible. I guess it depends on the time of the interview tomorrow, but it shouldn't be that hard to drive down to a Sears or Target and pick up a shirt, tie, and belt [you don't own a belt?!?]. Besides that, there are places [Mervyns I believe stocks them] that sell a combination shirt/tie in a box. Instant outfit.


----------



## Dominion (Feb 14, 2008)

JPINFV said:


> I'd try to go as formal as possible. I guess it depends on the time of the interview tomorrow, but it shouldn't be that hard to drive down to a Sears or Target and pick up a shirt, tie, and belt [you don't own a belt?!?]. Besides that, there are places [Mervyns I believe stocks them] that sell a combination shirt/tie in a box. Instant outfit.



The interview is at 2:30 but because of a car situation between my Wife and I I may be going straight there.  I will try my best to make it to get a shirt/tie/belt.  

And I DO have a belt, but I have a web belt (military style) and don't own a normal leather belt.  I've just never needed anything like it. 

I have been meaning to pick some things up for job interviews and such it's just been such a dry spell I ahven't made it out yet.


----------



## Dominion (Feb 14, 2008)

Also have to find time between that to study topics that I need brushing up on, I really should have taken my CE's before I took the interview.


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Feb 14, 2008)

yeah i got an interview next week, the fun part is i ride a motorcycle. So ill be cruizing down the highway in a suit on a motorcycle, good times.


----------



## Dominion (Feb 14, 2008)

funny thing, I actually HAVE a suit, but I just remembered it, no time to dry clean.  Crap.  Although I don't know if I'd wear the suit.

I did find a shirt, now I just need a tie, gonna try this stuff on in a few to see if my belt shows up, if not I'll just use this belt.  

Now to study, got a lot to catch up on.


----------



## Dominion (Feb 15, 2008)

Got the job, assuming my vehicle report comes back clean.  Worried about that now.  Whoops


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 15, 2008)

Congrats:beerchug:


----------



## Arkymedic (Feb 15, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> I would formally write a personal note of thanks for the interview to the V.P., even if you are not hired. This will make a lasting impression, and if there is another position, they may remember you .. Be special, than the usual!
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> R/r 911


 
I agree Rid. You would be suprised how much a follow up letter and phone call of thanks can impress people in this time of an "entitlement" generation basic.


----------



## Dominion (Feb 15, 2008)

I did wear the shirt and tie, I felt a bit overdressed but I got the job.   Like I said though, I gotta wait to see about my driving record, I have a 'fireable' ticket that was three years ago that I told him about but he said to 'wait and see' so we'll do that.


----------



## basic (Mar 27, 2008)

Topher38 said:


> Way to stay ontop of it and not get built up on that one application. Good YOB!



I'm in no hurry, my job now pays more than all the ambulance companies around here.  Plus this is the only company that will get you on an ALS rig in about two months.  Others are all transport for minimum wage or a few bucks more.

It's worth the wait.


----------



## basic (Mar 27, 2008)

TheMowingMonk said:


> yeah i got an interview next week, the fun part is i ride a motorcycle. So ill be cruizing down the highway in a suit on a motorcycle, good times.



lol that must be a blast. in my first car, i didn't have AC and that always made going to interviews interesting to say the least


----------



## firecoins (Mar 27, 2008)

My only advice is to not invest in Bear Sterns.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey, last I heard Bear Stears was up to an entire $10/share. That's a big deal over the initial $2/share when the deal was first announced. (I still like the Fark.com headline about it going for something along the lines of "2 beers and a stripper to be named later").


----------



## firecoins (Mar 27, 2008)

JPINFV said:


> Hey, last I heard Bear Stears was up to an entire $10/share. That's a big deal over the initial $2/share when the deal was first announced. (I still like the Fark.com headline about it going for something along the lines of "2 beers and a stripper to be named later").



well Its a good thing you didn't get it at $140/share.


----------



## basic (Mar 27, 2008)

firecoins said:


> My only advice is to not invest in Bear Sterns.



What does that mean?


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 27, 2008)

basic said:


> What does that mean?



http://www.economist.com/finance/displaystory.cfm?story_id=10926298

Cliff notes:
Bear Stearns is an investment bank that handed out a lot of sub-prime loans (if you don't know about the sub-prime melt down then you aren't in touch with current events). The bank was headed towards bankruptcy when JPMorgan bought it with an initial offer of $2/share. Due to pressure from stockholders and employees (employees own about 1/3 of the company's stock), the new offer is $10/share. In comparison, the company's stock was trading in the $60-70 range (albeit down from the $80 range in February) the few days before the merge announcement was made.


----------



## basic (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## firecoins (Mar 27, 2008)

basic said:


> Thanks for the info.



Bear Sterns has nothing to do with EMS.  It was a joke.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 27, 2008)

Wait till the Bear Stearns stock holders start committing suicide as they watch their stocks become slightly less valuable than a German Mark post World War 1.


----------



## firecoins (Mar 27, 2008)

JPINFV said:


> Wait till the Bear Stearns stock holders start committing suicide as they watch their stocks become slightly less valuable than a German Mark post World War 1.



I am worried bout my friend Alan Greenburg, former CEO.  He built the company up only watch go down the tube in less than a week.


----------



## basic (Mar 27, 2008)

firecoins said:


> Bear Sterns has nothing to do with EMS.  It was a joke.



yeah i figured, i just some it on the news l


----------



## basic (Apr 9, 2008)

Interview is on Monday!!!


----------



## basic (Apr 16, 2008)

Interview went great!  drug test/physical tomorrow and then 1 week long "academy" starting on the 28th.  then 7 24hr training shifts to get on the schedule!!!


----------



## BossyCow (Apr 16, 2008)

We all knew you could do it! Congratulations!


----------



## Jeremy89 (Apr 16, 2008)

basic said:


> Interview went great!  drug test/physical tomorrow and then 1 week long "academy" starting on the 28th.  then 7 24hr training shifts to get on the schedule!!!



Which company?  if you don't mind my asking..

Thanks!


----------

